# New Pm25 Setup



## toolman87 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello Fellow PMers,

Got done setting up my new mill.  Thought I'd post some pictures.  Really like the 25.  I had no problems with sand or any kind of grit in machine.  Seemed to be well put together and all bolts were tight.  After all my years running bigger "than the PM25" it is so nice to have such a quiet machine.  I was a tool and die maker and prototype machinist having my own jobbing shop for awhile.  I am now retired, but just needed a nice machine for small jobs for mostly my gun related projects.  I think this machine is going to be perfect for my needs.

PS Thanks to my fellow PM 25 owners who have posted their machines with their useful ideas.

Fred - new guy

View attachment 125818


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums Fred! And nice choice of mill. Had one myself not that long ago. It's a pretty capable machine.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, and great choice of mills.  When Bill says he recently had a PM-25, keep in mind Bill gets new equipment like you and I brush our teeth.LOL. You will love this mill it is a slick little machine.


----------



## dlhoulton (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!! Great choice of machine. Have you got any projects in mind to start off with? Good looking shop. Very neat and looks well laid out.


----------



## toolman87 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome.  Much appreciated.  Brooks, I can tell I will never be able to keep up with Bill.  If I get to buy one more new machine, I'll be ecstatic.   

DL, Yes, my first project is working on the bolt you see in the pictures.  They do not fit a drum magazine that I bought and like a lot.  So I have to remove some metal.  Then if that is successful, I have to make a new part for my $300 porter cable bandsaw that broke soon after putting it to work.  That should keep me busy for a month.  

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm going to recommend you make a spinner for your drawbar.  I made one out of 7/8 alum bar stock, used the mill to make a square  hole in the middle and knurled it.  Once the drawbar is broken loose from the collet, it'll speed up your unscrewing it, also snugging it up. Gotta use the wrench to tighten it. 

Since then I've added Ford Windstar windshield wiper motors to the X drive and the head.  I could just feel my right rotator cuff squealing as I cranked the head up and down. 

Its a handy little machine. In real life (for pay) I ran a 36 by 120 table Mazak CNC mill for some projects, and this IS a come down, but it suits my needs.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 28, 2016)

May I to add a big welcome to the site. Lot of things going on here, so chip in when you want and good luck with your mill. Lots of us so called gun nutts still around. God guns and guts made America !!!


----------



## toolman87 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tom - Like you I am really liking this machine.  I threw in one of my Flynn boring heads, spun it up to 1000 rpms and not a problem.  That 5/16 nut for tightening the tools was the first thing I figured I had to improve.  So in my widget box, I found what they call Water Keys.  Very easy now to loosen and tighten up.  I'll post some pictures.  :+1:

Silverbullet -  Thanks for the welcome.    Yes, I'm a gun nut.  Just like to pull the trigger and shoot paper.  Don't hunt.


----------



## Shouts (Apr 4, 2016)

toolman87 said:


> Hello Fellow PMers,
> 
> Got done setting up my new mill.  Thought I'd post some pictures.  Really like the 25.  I had no problems with sand or any kind of grit in machine.  Seemed to be well put together and all bolts were tight.  After all my years running bigger "than the PM25" it is so nice to have such a quiet machine.  I was a tool and die maker and prototype machinist having my own jobbing shop for awhile.  I am now retired, but just needed a nice machine for small jobs for mostly my gun related projects.  I think this machine is going to be perfect for my needs.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the choice I too just had my PM25 delivered today as well. One question though! Did you make the legs for it? And if so, how much would you charge to make another? I can use the mill for the moment but its close to being in the "next thing to do" category!  Thanks Steve

The Newer Guy!!!


----------



## toolman87 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Steve,

on your new machine as well!  I just took my design over to the local welder.  I used 3x3x1/4 inch wall material that he just happened to have in stock.  Two pieces are 25 and 1/2 long.  And there are two pieces that are 10 and 1/2 long.  He supplied the material and the welding and my cost was $125.00.  Then I drilled the holes.  I have seen some people make the stand out of just one inch thick plate also.  The level pads are available from numerous supplies such as ENCO.

Hope that helps,  
Fred


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you have any info about the material/hardness of your leveling pads? I've had my machine about a year and it just sits on the garage floor. Hasn't been a problem, but a base with leveling pads has been on my to-do list for a while now.


----------



## toolman87 (Apr 6, 2016)

*0110-m-p*, 
I was about to order leveling pads that were like $30 each.  Then I saw a link that brav65 (Brooks) had posted and decided to give them a shot.  They have worked out well.  I don't have any vibration at all.  Here's the link:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#60855K55

HTH,
Fred


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the link Fred.


----------



## Shouts (Apr 9, 2016)

toolman87 said:


> Hello Fellow PMers,
> 
> Got done setting up my new mill.  Thought I'd post some pictures.  Really like the 25.  I had no problems with sand or any kind of grit in machine.  Seemed to be well put together and all bolts were tight.  After all my years running bigger "than the PM25" it is so nice to have such a quiet machine.  I was a tool and die maker and prototype machinist having my own jobbing shop for awhile.  I am now retired, but just needed a nice machine for small jobs for mostly my gun related projects.  I think this machine is going to be perfect for my needs.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the time and info on this thread. Steve


----------

